
How old is your work laptop? - nparsons08
I just heard from a software startup, that has been in business for a while, that their ~30 team members are running macs made before mid-2015...<p>Does a faster computer truly equate to an increase in productivity? How old is your work laptop?
======
platinumrad
The surprise and mild indignation that you seem to be expressing makes no
sense to me. Unless you're doing heavy computational work on your personal
workstation, any reasonably modern laptop (past 5-7 years or so) is going to
be powerful enough.

I use a 6 year old Thinkpad and a 4 year old Macbook. If I need to compile
something big, I ssh into a build server.

The mid-2015 and earlier Macbooks are better anyways.

------
rushsteve1
Personally mine is only a year old, but I don't think it matters that much.

Like everything it depends on what you are doing. If you are doing frontend
work that requires you to have 3 browsers open at a time + an Electron-based
editor + a dev server you are going to need a lot more than someone who is
writing low-level C code in Vim.

As an aside: newer =/= better.

------
cimmanom
2015 MBP. Function keys, good set of ports, I’m happy. 16GB RAM will hold me
for a couple more years. My slowest tasks are I/O bound anyway.

------
ocdtrekkie
Technically, I'm working on a hand-me-down machine manufactured in 2011. But
it's got an SSD in it now, which is 95% of why new computers are faster, was
extremely high end when it first came out, and it is powerful enough for what
I do (I don't compile code), that I have never said "gee, I wish I had a newer
computer".

------
here-for-karma
If we're talking Windows vs OSX, I would definitely say I'm more productive
when programming on a Macbook.

If we're talking a two-year-old Macbook vs the latest Macbook, I don't think
there's much of a noticeable difference in productivity

------
smt88
I got a Dell XPS 13, one of the fastest models, in 2013. It doesn't feel slow.

Recently I got a brand new XPS 15 with the most RAM and fastest CPU. The
storage was M.2. It felt sluggish and I returned it.

Laptops are weird and hard to shop for.

------
ddingus
W450 must be 5 years now.

It is fast, but a tank. Has that Optimus combined Intel, nVidia graphics
system, pain in the ass edition. Otherwise, awesome machine.

------
bnt
Currently running an i7 15” MacBook Pro - from 2014 and have no issues with
it.

